

Proposed Redesign of the Dropbox Homepage - kylebragger
http://forrst.com/posts/Hello_guys_at_DropBox_Your_App_is_absolutely_f-y4l

======
nudge
It's pretty, but I don't think it's an improvement. The problem with the
highly visible login boxes is that they distract from the other actions
available - watch a video and download the client - which are exactly what you
want the first-time visitors to be doing.

It should be very clear for first-time visitors what to do. Existing users
already know what to do, so it is fine for their action (login) to be tucked
away in the corner.

Dropbox doesn't want first-time users to decide what (if anything) they should
be doing with those login boxes.

But then again, the true test is of the A/B variety!

